# I like Lavazza Rossa. Any recommendations for something similar?



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

I am fairly new to this coffee bean game and I keep coming back to Lavazza Rossa beans.

I would like to try something similar but better if you know what I mean.

I don't like dark roasted beans as I find them harsh.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Karlos69 said:


> I am fairly new to this coffee bean game and I keep coming back to Lavazza Rossa beans.
> 
> I would like to try something similar but better if you know what I mean.
> 
> I don't like dark roasted beans as I find them harsh.


 That's interesting as many would say the Rossa is quite dark! So I guess you have to decide what you like in the Rossa. It's an Arabica and robusta blend, so maybe it's the earthy robusta you like? This is common in many Italian style coffees.

What else have you liked and disliked?

have you tried anything more freshly roasted from a small toaster?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well North Star is your local roaster.


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Try the Oro - tesco is doing a deal on this one. 100% arabica, slightly lighter roast.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the coffee game.

I can understand you very well as Lavazza Rossa were my favourite beans for decade, however since this summer the quality of beans has worsened to the point that I stopped buying them and don't even want to see them anymore.. Now I talk old Rossa and recent Rossa - rubbish one. Lavazza seems like are doing something dodgy because even their pods aren't good as they use to be . The nearest beans to old Lavazza Rossa you will find are Costa Mocha Italia beans from supermarkets, Tesco sells them now for £2.50 a bag of 200gr. They are really good for Italian style espresso, and they are not dark at all, also Rossa is not dark, all those are medium but no dark. Lavazza Super Crema is dark. If you like Rossa do not buy 100% arabica like Oro or Espresso in The black bag, they will disappoint you well. I can recommend you a beans which are my favourite now, also can recommend them to the coffee masters here because they are freshly roasted in Ireland and are from a small specialty coffee company called: Slumberjack - Italian Espresso , they also have some other blends and singles. You can buy online at amazon/eBay or visit a TK max stores but they don't stock them all the time. These are superior blend coffee beans. Here some pictures of them and the coffee I had.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

And here is the espresso, trust me very tasty:


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

There is a recent thread on this forum which discusses various Italian Style blends which some have tried and liked.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/47919-any-love-for-traditional-italian-beans/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=692055&embedComment=692055&embedDo=findComment#comment-692055


----------



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> That's interesting as many would say the Rossa is quite dark! So I guess you have to decide what you like in the Rossa. It's an Arabica and robusta blend, so maybe it's the earthy robusta you like? This is common in many Italian style coffees.
> 
> What else have you liked and disliked?
> 
> have you tried anything more freshly roasted from a small toaster?


 Well I have just tried some Kirkland, Starbucks house roast beans from Costco and I did not like them.

The pack said medium roast but the beans looked very dark and shiney as opposed to the Lavazza which are a mid brown Matt.

The Kirkland beans tasted harsh. A similar taste and similar appearance to some Columbian strength number 5 beans I picked up in Aldi recently. I found them also to be harsh.

In all cases I have dialed in correctly on my Eurika Mignon.

So I'm looking for something with a less harsh taste.

Maybe I need to spend more? But as I say, the Lavazza taste as if they have a nice punch without tasting cheap or burnt.

I would like to spend a bit more money and head in that taste direction if that makes sense?

Cheers.


----------



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

Jony said:


> Well North Star is your local roaster.


 Yes I have just seen them Jony, I will defi make a trip over to see what they have. It looks a good set up.

The home barista course looks good also. I only started doing this seriously a couple of months ago.

I've got a Gaggia Classic Pro and Eurika Mignon grinder.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well it's a good starter set up, and doing the right things.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Karlos69 said:


> Yes I have just seen them Jony, I will defi make a trip over to see what they have. It looks a good set up.
> 
> The home barista course looks good also. I only started doing this seriously a couple of months ago.
> 
> I've got a Gaggia Classic Pro and Eurika Mignon grinder.


 North star will probably be to your tastes as their espresso tends to be quite light and bright. Great through whole milk

And yes, you may need to spend a bit more.

Having a decent coffee setup and running those beans through it would be like putting 4x4 tyres on a Ferrari!


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

I stopped buying the Rossa beans as the roast just wasn't consistent in taste to me any longer and because I prefered their100% Arabica blends. If you want and alternative off the shelf then the Lavazza Italian Classic Espresso roast is a better bet, or the Oro.


----------



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

I must be a coffee Philistine as I am really enjoying Crema E Aroma Lavazza beans they are making a delicious cup of coffee and most welcome after having had ,many year's of apparent 'artisan' roasted beans many of which have not been to my liking and are over double the price for a kilo.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Flanners said:


> I must be a coffee Philistine as I am really enjoying Crema E Aroma Lavazza beans they are making a delicious cup of coffee and most welcome after having had ,many year's of apparent 'artisan' roasted beans many of which have not been to my liking and are over double the price for a kilo.


 Coffee like all food and drink is very subjective. If you are enjoying it then that is all that matters.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I have a 1kg bag of Lavazza super-crema in the freezer, gifted to me.

Its apparently very good.

Once i've got through my fresh stuff, i'll be giving it a twirl.

I have had better supermarket beans than some fresh roast. Not everything i've ordered from a roaster has been good (Ozone is one culprit).


----------

